# went to Tyrannosaurus Pets Pets today in leeds



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

_We were over that way and decided to nip in and see Matt at Tyrannosaurus Pets today was well impressed lovely shop nice and clean friendly helpful staff and some gorgeous snakes, if anyone is looking for a stunning Boa male get yourself down there they have a gorgeous one in and a bargain at £65!!!!!!!!!!!! If I didnt have to many males it would have been coming home with me :bash::bash: I certainly will be going back with money!!!! 

Best wishes
Clare 


_


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

ive seen him... hes tidy..
ive been in the old s n a removing some stuff for me!!! lol
so been hasseling matt for keys and prices lol...
the shops looking awsome...love the way the stats are set out...
mikes done himself proud there,

awsome shop and the lads that work there know whats whats and what end the waste comes out of.
Jon


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

carisma02uk said:


> ive seen him... hes tidy..
> ive been in the old s n a removing some stuff for me!!! lol
> so been hasseling matt for keys and prices lol...
> Jon


very tidy Just don't want any more males!! Matt is great always happy to show us things even if we annoy him and only buy 1 pinkies :lol2:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> _We were over that way and decided to nip in and see Matt at Tyrannosaurus Pets today was well impressed lovely shop nice and clean friendly helpful staff and some gorgeous snakes, if anyone is looking for a stunning Boa male get yourself down there they have a gorgeous one in and a bargain at £65!!!!!!!!!!!! If I didnt have to many males it would have been coming home with me :bash::bash: I certainly will be going back with money!!!! __
> 
> Best wishes
> Clare
> ...


 
Sorry, just made me lol.....i assuming the shop is clean and friendly but I read it as the staff are clean and friendly, i suppose either is good.....:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

lol yes the staff are nice and clean to :lol2:


----------

